# Why should use my receiver's HDMI output?



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello,

I realize this is all relatively low end equipment, but I'm new to HT and wanted to start slow. I just bought a Onkyo TXSR605 receiver, 46" Vizio LCD TV, and a Direct TV HD-DVR. Currently, I have the HDMI out from the DVR hooked up directly to the TV, but I'm wondering if I should send it thru the receiver? 

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

1. Some receivers will offer quality video processing but I do not know if yours does.
2. It permits audio over HDMI and that will allow for the HD codecs that cannot be fed over optical or coax.
3. It is convenient to have one unit do all the input switching.

Your move.

Kal


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks.

I'll give it a try and see what I get.

Fred


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I avoid extra signals paths when ever possible so I use HDMI for video direct and Coax for audio, this is why I have held off on Blu Ray as I am waiting for 7.1 internal decoders with multi channel bypass output and it looks like this summer I may get my wish. If you dont have to run wire into something just to go back out of it you will save money and potential signal degration as a straight line is most always best.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Well,

I tried connecting the TV to my Onkyo receiver and was not happy with the picture quality, however that may be due to the low-end HDMI cable I had going between the satalite box and the receiver. For now, I think I'll stick with the direct connect to the TV and the optical to the receiver.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Its not the cable, HDMI doesnt have to cost much to be good if its a normal meter or two in length so I highly doubt its the cable.


----------

